

After Dry Year, Start-Ups Are Poised to Get Cash  - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703344704574610793020430818.html

======
thirdstation
The article is locked behind a paywall.

[meta] Perhaps if you posted a "Tell HN:" style comment with your summary of
the article and included a link with a warning that it's subscription-only, we
would get more utility from the posting. [/meta]

------
easp
Sorry, Rupert.

